# Agh sig block



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,my sig block has reverted back to text all the pics gone? I was having a look this afternoon to think about changing the pic,couldn't work it out so left it.now it's just words?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Remove the album396 part & should display TTOC sig O.K. again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Remove the album396 part & should display TTOC sig O.K. again.
> Hoggy.


Cheers hoggy ....how do I insert a pic in the sig block I have only been able to mange it from the album so far :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Red-TT, I have the photobucket "img" file in my sig block as well.
You may have now disabled the BB code which may be why you ttoc sig is not showing.
Hoggy.


----------

